# what was the last year for a 5K (NON-turbo) to have a warm-up regulator?



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

I have been trying to find this out,but have had no luck so far.Can anyone help with this?? Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: what was the last year for a 5K (NON-turbo) to have a warm-up regulator? (junkyardjockey)*

turkey bump


----------

